# Repairs to a keyed car



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi guys,
wondered if anyone can help. My friend has had his drivers door keyed. It's a metallic blue. Fairly deep, down to primer but not stressed the metal. 

He wants to repair it himself on the cheap and I've offered to help. He wants to use rattle cans. I'm a little sceptical but would taping either side and a few light coats to fill the scratch. Wet sand all down and machine polish up. Make it look any better? 

I've seen some great results in here for scratch and chip repairs. I've touched up some stone chips of my own with the methods on the stickies and they've worked a treat, but could this one work?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would just get it resprayed mate or it won't ever look the same. 
If you really want you could touch up and laquer and wet sand back but the colour match of the touch up would need to be 100%.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

You'll never match a metallic because of the way the flake lays. Even with HVLP. You.. Need the rear door or quarter and front quarter blown in if you want a top job.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

If using the method you've mentioned provided anything getting near to a satisfactory result then bodyshops and Smart repairers would be using it for the customers who ask 'can you just make it a bit better?'
But they don't because it won't.


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

Cheers for the advice. I kinda thought it may be a long shot for him.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cthrower (Sep 19, 2011)

Either get a proper touch up kit, with the little spears. 
Or use the rattle cans, spray some paint in the lid and then use some spears to fill the scratch.
After either, you'll want to sand it level with the paint and then polish it up properly.

The only way to get it perfect though is to respray.


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

Fiesta-125 said:


> You'll never match a metallic because of the way the flake lays. Even with HVLP. You.. Need the rear door or quarter and front quarter blown in if you want a top job.


Even with HVLP? The majority of guns used nowadays are HVLP. Why do you think it's not possible to achieve a good result with one? Just curious...

Cheers
David


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The metallic flake will never lay the same when it's sprayed out onto existing paint. That's why panels need to be blended.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> The metallic flake will never lay the same when it's sprayed out onto existing paint. That's why panels need to be blended.



That's not exactly true - would you care to expand on your statement


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nope. ""


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

and so the point of your post was ...... ????? ....... 
To try to scare someone into thinking that if metallic paint work on one panel is damaged that the only repair possible must include blending into adjoining panels and that smaller and seamless jobs can never be restricted to a single panel? 

I simply don't understand why you posted


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Edit: can't be bothered.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

I love it when he starts spouting ******!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> Edit: can't be bothered.


With such an unfounded post I'll say 'Shouldn't have bothered'.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

robdcfc said:


> I love it when he starts spouting ******!


I really shouldn't have - *LOL* - but I did.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

robdcfc said:


> I love it when he starts spouting ******!


Been there mate
Done that.
Got the t-shirt.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283346


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Been there mate
> Done that.
> Got the t-shirt.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283346


That's Silver and goes near to panel edges that is why it required blending!

I'll show you what how to paint one day if you can stop making bull**** statements long enough


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

What a good attitude you have.

I am not a professional sprayer. I spray a lot of stuff myself. Wheels, little bits of plastic here and there. I enjoy it. I've done enough re-sprays to know you can get different looking colour under the same light on different times. I've had it with my wheel nut covers when I resprayed them. Same colour paint, same supplied, looked completely different.

The rear door was not "right to the edges" and still the lower half of the rear wing needed to be done.

You might be a professional. Fair enough. Saying it would need blending is not an unfair statement to say. It depends. 

But yeah carry on with your outbursts.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

robdcfc said:


> I love it when he starts spouting ******!


Lol your not wrong.

This is what happens when a clueless muppet, try's to pretend to know about paintwork. With his vast knowledge of painting we could learn from him, or sorry I meant we could learn feck all from him.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> What a good attitude you have.
> 
> I am not a professional sprayer. I spray a lot of stuff myself. Wheels, little bits of plastic here and there. I enjoy it. I've done enough re-sprays to know you can get different looking colour under the same light on different times. I've had it with my wheel nut covers when I resprayed them. Same colour paint, same supplied, looked completely different.
> 
> ...


With all due respect (and by your own admission) you're just a DIYer that once had his car repaired - but you seem to think that's made you an expert, but it hasn't because you're misinforming people.

Here's three bits of advice for you -
The work needed for one piece of damage on one car is never the same as another piece of damage on another car. 
That's the first reason why you shouldn't be posting sweeping statements about what's required to fix them when you really don't know what your talking about.
Different coloured metallics can be more (or less) forgiving - meaning a repair may (or may not) require blending into large areas and/or adjoining panels.
That's a second reason why you shouldn't be posting sweeping statements about what's required to fix damage when you really don't know what your talking about.
You really should know what your talking about before you start handing out advice.
That's the third (and probably the most important) reason why you shouldn't be posting sweeping statements about what's required to fix damage when you really don't know what your talking about.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Squiggs, some fair points.

Different colours are harder than others. I have only been talking about my own experiences. If doing that makes me look like an "expert" then I apologise 

Latest experience was with my grill.. same paint, same method, same material, just sprayed at different times.. just looks different.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4

Silver as we know is one of the hardest but still .. 


Andyb0127 said:


> Lol your not wrong.
> 
> This is what happens when a clueless muppet, try's to pretend to know about paintwork. With his vast knowledge of painting we could learn from him, or sorry I meant we could learn feck all from him.


Got anything else to add Andy? Or you done with the cheap pop insults. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> Squiggs, some fair points.
> 
> Different colours are harder than others. I have only been talking about my own experiences. If doing that makes me look like an "expert" then I apologise
> 
> Latest experience was with my grill.. same paint, same method, same material, just sprayed at different times.. just looks different.


No apologies needed in that area - you've said absolutely nothing that makes you look like an expert.
What you should really be doing is apologising to the OP for giving him misleading information.


----------



## StuGP86 (Apr 21, 2009)

So apart from hijacking the thread for an argument does anyone else want to offer the Op some advice.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

squiggs said:


> No apologies needed in that area - you've said absolutely nothing that makes you look like an expert.
> What you should really be doing is apologising to the OP for giving him misleading information.


I see what you did there. :thumb:

Well, personally from what I have found, a respray is the only way to properly fix damage from keying. Depending on depth you can sometimes remove it (by machine) out to a point where it's not even visible anymore.
Whether the paintwork needed is blendable or not depends on several factors which no-one can state because of lack of pictures and information.

I'll go back to a tyre stretch thread or something...leave you lovely nice people to help out this chap since you won't have me to argue with.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Best thing to do op is get some pics up so squiggs can tell you if it looks smart'able and if it isn't then Andy will probably come along and tell you what to do or rob 

Jay without meaning to sound rude it sounds like me and you have the same experience painting diy stuff and yep ive had colour issues from same can on different materials . There's some talented painters on here mate and helpfull ones at that Andy has been especially helpfull to me regarding my car . If you want to learn listen to them they know their stuff , i doubt they would start an argument about whatever you do for a living .


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Best thing to do op is get some pics up so squiggs can tell you if it looks smart'able and if it isn't then Andy will probably come along and tell you what to do or rob
> 
> Jay without meaning to sound rude it sounds like me and you have the same experience painting diy stuff and yep ive had colour issues from same can on different materials . There's some talented painters on here mate and helpfull ones at that Andy has been especially helpfull to me regarding my car . If you want to learn listen to them they know their stuff , i doubt they would start an argument about whatever you do for a living .


I appreciate and understand what your saying mate. Difference is you'll ask and listen to the answers and advice to gain the knowledge you want.
Problem is theres a pattern emerging, every time he posts on a topic it ends up like this one going off topic. He's never going to listen it will always be his way and got to have the last word. Still let him get on with it only person he's fooling is his self.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I do remember the hid thread


----------

